# Tired legs after recovery



## kreuzberg (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi all,
So recently I have been getting tired after only a few days of training. My coach and I determined I was overtrained. So I took three days off the bike, then started up again with recovery rides, and only one day of intensity a week. If I have a good day, my legs feel great, but mostly they are just dead. Wednesday I took a rest day, and yesterday I rode easy, but only rode half an hour as my legs still hurt. So I'm wondering, if my legs are still tired and not responding well to recovery, am I still overtrained?
Also, I've been really stressed for the last few weeks because school is wrapping up. Could that play a big part?
thanks!


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

kreuzberg said:


> Hi all,
> So recently I have been getting tired after only a few days of training. My coach and I determined I was overtrained. So I took three days off the bike, then started up again with recovery rides, and only one day of intensity a week. If I have a good day, my legs feel great, but mostly they are just dead. Wednesday I took a rest day, and yesterday I rode easy, but only rode half an hour as my legs still hurt. So I'm wondering, if my legs are still tired and not responding well to recovery, am I still overtrained?
> *Also, I've been really stressed for the last few weeks because school is wrapping up. Could that play a big part?*
> thanks!


Absolutely. How well have you been sleeping? Anything less than 8 hours a night is not quite enough IME if you're training really hard.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Sometimes obsessing about recovery can be more stressful than just going out and riding hard.

That's how I feel, anyway. If you feel like riding, ride. If you can't bear to look at your bike, then something is wrong, so do something else.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

new coach?


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd say it depends more on how overtrained vs. over-reached you might be. Could be your legs just need to "have the pipes blown out" so to speak. Could also be that you are overtrained and aren't recovering enough. Definitely make sure you are eating clean/healthy to promote recovery, sleeping, hydrating, etc. 

If you are truly over-trained, some things I've read say it could take months. That's vs. being over-reached which could just be a few days to a few weeks to recover and get back to it. 

Maybe try riding by feel for a few days? If the legs feel ok go for it a few times. If they feel like crap, head home and sit on the couch with your feet up.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

muscleendurance said:


> new coach?


And/or drop out of school.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I train fairly hard everyday, but I don't race anymore.
I'm old and retired and just like to ride everyday hard.
Is it best to take a day off each week?
Are tired, heavy legs the sign of overtraining?
Like the OP, if I take a day off, it doesn't seem to immediately help.
Does this 'tired leg' feeling take a while for recovery?
Thanks.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

jmlapoint said:


> I train fairly hard everyday, but I don't race anymore.
> I'm old and retired and just like to ride everyday hard.
> Is it best to take a day off each week?
> Are tired, heavy legs the sign of overtraining?
> ...


recovery is one of the things that declines with age. 

but WTH, you're retired, you're riding for fun, ride as much as you want and as fast or slow as you want. 

but yeah, you might try taking 2-3 days off or really easy, then see how you feel, and just sort of experiment with how hard you can go and how long it takes till you feel fresh again.

and there's nothing wrong with riding hard on tired legs, in fact if done right it can be great training. see, France, Tour de. 

but if you do it too long, life becomes un-fun and who wants that?


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Stress is a huge factor in recovery. 

Stress is linked to all sorts of things including supressing your immune system. Get your studies out of the way and focus on that, as that's more important in the long run.

You got too many things going on. Just enjoy your time on the bike and worry about serious training when your out of school.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*How long have you been riding*

and how long have you been feeling like this, is your morning pulse higher(do you) know what it was before. Sometimes unexplained recovery(lack off) can be a medical condition, from a simple infection to anemia or whatever.

Real over training is hard to get, overeaching is easier but a few days of rest and food will take care of it.

RHR(pulse) in the morning is a great way to monitor imcomplete recovery.


----------

